# Acudor PA-3000 access panels



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

We had a job where we installed these acudor pa-3000 access panels. We are now getting call backs , they were glued and instructions read, because when the door is slammed they are either falling out of the ceiling entirely or the door is popping open. Does anyone have any experiences with these specific access panels or similar problems? Got any quick fix ideas? I'm thinking some white duct tape on the tabs so they clasp correct and like a piece of wire on the frame to the grid so if the frame comes loose it can only fall a couple inches. How do you typically install them?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I would have pre drilled holes and screwed them in place to a framed opening.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

The lip the returns into the framed area is only a 1/2”, and the rock is 5/8”. Is only be able to catch the rock with the screws.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The exposed outside lip could be drilled and countersunk to accept mechanical fasteners. The manufacturer website does not provide installation instructions so I would push the architect for direction for method of attachment? You're just a darn worker bee and not responsible for design. Don't let them hold you to a false standard for a spec'd item they designed.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

That’s what I thought, but this was the worst job I’ve ever been on. I’ll be pulling knives from my back for years.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't know if these are flushed or not but if it is just Put a bit of timber or framing inside the ceiling and screw through the flush bead bead into the timber 
If it is the other do the same with Timber or framing and screw it on the inside flange with a flat head screw 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

So I was able to walk through 70 out for 100 units on Friday. Turns out the 12x12 are fine but every single 22x22 has an issue. If you close the bathroom door just fast enough the door pops open, most of them fall to the floor because one of the plastic pivots is broke off from this happening. Almost all the frames are fine but the doors are so flimsy they flex with the air movement of shutting the door and pop open and fall to the floor. I pop riveted a steel cable to the door and attached the the ceiling framing. This at least will keep them from falling down. I also put duct tape on the tabs in hopes they would catch better when shut. I think I am going to have to seek recourse with the manufacturer.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

DP5156 said:


> So I was able to walk through 70 out for 100 units on Friday. Turns out the 12x12 are fine but every single 22x22 has an issue. If you close the bathroom door just fast enough the door pops open, most of them fall to the floor because one of the plastic pivots is broke off from this happening. Almost all the frames are fine but the doors are so flimsy they flex with the air movement of shutting the door and pop open and fall to the floor. I pop riveted a steel cable to the door and attached the the ceiling framing. This at least will keep them from falling down. I also put duct tape on the tabs in hopes they would catch better when shut. I think I am going to have to seek recourse with the manufacturer.


I wouldn't eat all that extra work because the Architect screwed up. Write an RFI and ask him what should be done? That will create an extra work order.


----------

